# JHP package?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...Race_MidPipes_Cat_Back_Exhaust_Ignition_Wires

What do you guys think of this package? Also, how does the JBA stuff sound?


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*JBA sounds great*

 I have the JBA package but have catted midpipes and I always get compliments on how it sounds. The tips look better than the stock ones and the fitment is superb .


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Slp Slp Slp Slp


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Depends what you are trying to do
Later on you may want more power
I'd tell you to get some LTs like: Dynatechs, Kooks, Pacesetter, SLP just to name a few


----------

